# Little Blue Male Fry



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's the best out of this spawn, I can't wait to see what beat2020 does with him  I think he's got 180* spread or near enough to it that I feel comfortable calling him a Halfmoon. I'm sure with continued daily flaring opportunities he'll have no trouble getting to 180*.




























Love his newly marbled white lips <3 I hope they stay like that.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW! He's cetainly finned out since last time you posted pictures! And that spread...He's almost there. Just wow...He's SO cute right now with his little marbled head and white lips. 

I can't wait until he comes to live with me, along with his siblings.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He's so cute. Babies flaring always make me laugh. He's going to grow into a beauty.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah this past week or so he's just blossomed and gained a lot of fin.

And to think this was him when I first pulled him from grow out..


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He is the epitome of ADORABLENESS!! SO CUTE I COULD DIE!!!


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

This little guy is beyond ADORABLE!!!!!! =D


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I just died from cuteness. He's such a handsome little guy! I'm in love!!!
Now... hand him over to me. >


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Stunning boy!!! HUGE improvement!
Beat2020 will have to show pics of his progress!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

@denaliwind No he's mine. >

@Vilmarisv Trust me I will pic spam you guys with his progress.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG his tiny flare <3


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow he's so cute!!

How old is he? 
flaring like that, I couldn't get Tex to flare till his 8th month or so....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OMGosh, he's going to be one amazingly handsome boy!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

CUTE! Can't wait to see what he looks like later.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's 4 months old if I'm correct. I'll have to check my calendar to see when they hatched.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

He is so freakin cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeee, he's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

AAAHHHHHH cuteness overload! I love how he's checking himself out in the mirror lol.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Adorable! Baby betta flares are so cute. And his lips are, too.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

How cute! His colors remind me of how one of my favorites of a spawn looked as a juvie.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's a pic of his future girlfriend ;-)

View attachment 24708


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His future mate? lol She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with everything everyone said! Little fry guy, big big eyes, flaring in the mirror - too sweet!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oooh an arranged "marriage"


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Oooh an arranged "marriage"


I almost choked on my drink, that's so cute.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is a better way of putting it than an "arranged breeding" lol.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

That is true.


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm totally going to echo everyone else and say he is SO CUTE


----------

